# Annie



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

delete


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree. Annie is a sweet lady. She has a good heart and wants nothing but the best for everyone!


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

NO! Don't Delete Annie!!!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> NO! Don't Delete Annie!!!
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Annie is our conscience. We'd never delete her!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

?
What's this about?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> ?
> What's this about?


.........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's the way I look at this situation;

Women and Men are different. (DUH!)

Men don't get certain things.

Women don't get certain things.

Men get worked up over certain things and Women get worked up over certain things.

When Women get worked up over Womenly things, Men should (and often do) chuckle quietly to themselves and walk away.

When Men get worked up over Manly things, Women should chuckle quietly to themselves and walk away.

Most things work themselves out over time.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...


Oh, that Annie. Why didn't somebody say so? No wait a minute somebody did.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Here's the way I look at this situation;
> 
> Women and Men are different. (DUH!)
> 
> ...


You are wise beyond words. Are you Chinese? They are pretty wise.

But what you said is true.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Here's the way I look at this situation;
> 
> Women and Men are different. (DUH!)
> 
> ...


_Mens is animals! Animals!!! _:vs_smirk:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> _Mens is animals! Animals!!! _:vs_smirk:


And your point?:devil:


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Annie said:


> _Mens is animals! Animals!!! _:vs_smirk:


:vs_blush:

I'm missing something here.....but Annie's come back is just hilarious!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> .........


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is Reba in Buffalo Girls, where she plays Annie Oakly.
Its a great movie.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Geez, I stay away for a few hours and I missed...something. Not sure what, but I missed it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Geez, I stay away for a few hours and I missed...something. Not sure what, but I missed it.


You certainly did. :icon_surprised:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> _Mens is animals! Animals!!! _:vs_smirk:


 Men are. They are suppose to be. Women help to guide and control the animal. Now God made man and women. We must be different to be partners/ a team. Often it takes more than one approach to get through life. Some times one approach work other times another is needed. men and women will often arrive at the same place via different routes. And man must always listen to counsel from his wife and a wife the same.. The team is stronger than either parts. When the two parts do what they are best at working toward a goal they win.
Yes men are born problems looking for guidance and purpose .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Another ban,?

bye bye!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Geez, I stay away for a few hours and I missed...something. Not sure what, but I missed it.


It was an awesome love fest, reminiscent of the hippie days and Woodstock.


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It was an awesome love fest, reminiscent of the hippie days and Woodstock.


Omg wouldn't it be great to be alive then! The free love of the sixties must have been a wonderful feeling!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It was an awesome love fest, reminiscent of the hippie days and Woodstock.


Just my luck.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ridin with biden said:


> rice paddy daddy said:
> 
> 
> > It was an awesome love fest, reminiscent of the hippie days and Woodstock.
> ...


Woodstock was riddled with OD's from heroin, and there was crap and garbage all over the place. It became a pig sty.

From Time magazine:

Ethel Romm, reporting on the event for the Middleton Times Herald Record, called "ghetto conditions" in a "temporary tent city of 450,000."

https://time.com/5641667/woodstock-50-health-care/


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> Woodstock was riddled with OD deaths from heroin, and there was crap and garbage all over the place.


Oh it sounds like you must have been there!!I am so jelly! My grandmother was there too!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> This is Reba in Buffalo Girls, where she plays Annie Oakly.
> Its a great movie.


I read the Larry McMurtry book. Pretty good.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ridin with biden said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > Woodstock was riddled with OD deaths from heroin, and there was crap and garbage all over the place.
> ...


I was a hippie, about 14 years old when Woodstock happened. It was glorified by the hippies into something to emulate, until more details came out.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> View attachment 109673
> 
> 
> View attachment 109675
> ...


Ban? Nope, I think castration is planned this time. You best try to draw those brass clankers up inside you. :devil:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > This is Reba in Buffalo Girls, where she plays Annie Oakly.
> ...


The movie has become a favorite of mine. I can't read the way that I want to anymore.

My latest cross to bear is anemia, and it is drop kicking my old butt.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ridin with biden said:


> Omg wouldn't it be great to be alive then! The free love of the sixties must have been a wonderful feeling!


It was only "great" for draft dodgers.
Like Biden, Bernie The Commie, Trump, Ted Nugent, and all the rest.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ridin with biden said:


> Oh it sounds like you must have been there!!*I am so jelly!* My grandmother was there too!


I don't get to hear "I am so jelly" very often! That made me laugh! :vs_laugh:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I missed it all, and I don't agree with most anyone. But Annie git ur gun


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It was only "great" for draft dodgers.
> Like Biden, Bernie The Commie, Trump, Ted Nugent, and all the rest.


Dad tried to enlist me in 74, he forgot he called the cops on me.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Ban? Nope, I think castration is planned this time. You best try to draw those brass clankers up inside you. :devil:


sucked my tongue for RINOs again


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ridin with biden said:


> Oh it sounds like you must have been there!!I am so jelly! My grandmother was there too!


"I'm so jelly" that made me laugh!

So who's this partner you have what is their name "Pat"? is it a he or a she? For that matter what gender have you chosen?


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> "I'm so jelly" that made me laugh!
> 
> So who's this partner you have what is their name "Pat"? is it a he or a she? For that matter what gender have you chosen?


His name is Jorge!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ridin with biden said:


> His name is Jorge!


Not Pat eh!
So you must the chick?

Drive a Prius too right?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Not Pat eh!
> So you must the chick?
> 
> Drive a Prius too right?


I think all Biden supporters ride bicycles or the bus.
I could be wrong on that, though.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ridin with biden said:


> His name is Jorge!


I work with a lot of Hispanics. Isn't Jorge actually pronounced Whore Hey?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

You know there ridden biden I'm going wash the mud off my truck with your tears when Trump is inaugurated on 1/20/21 right?


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Not Pat eh!
> So you must the chick?
> 
> Drive a Prius too right?


We actually switch out bottom, though I doubt you really care


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You use a pota-poty to get to the tank RPD ?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ridin with biden said:


> His name is Jorge!


My father is George, not Whore He.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Did somebody let in a Commie? :armata_PDT_03::armata_PDT_03::armata_PDT_03::armata_PDT_03::armata_PDT_03::armata_PDT_03:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Did somebody let in a Commie?


It's even worse than that


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I missed it all, and I don't agree with most anyone. But Annie git ur gun


I got it right here, AquaHull! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> I got it right here, AquaHull! :tango_face_wink:


And she's got two Big Brothers who are crazy veterans.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And she's got two Big Brothers who are crazy veterans.


Who will break legs for our little sis.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ridin with biden said:


> We actually switch out bottom, though I doubt you really care


Bend over, DGAF .

https://www.metrolyrics.com/broken-hearts-are-for-assholes-lyrics-frank-zappa.html


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

Ridin with biden said:


> Omg wouldn't it be great to be alive then! The free love of the sixties must have been a wonderful feeling!


I was coming of age then. I joined the sexual revolution! Unfortunately they put me in the logistics section.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I let the last of the 60's happen around me. I went around it, stepped over it and did not become a part of what I saw going on. Yea Did the open air concerts and saw all the music of the day but never really felt a part of any of it.
I worked , rode my motorcycles then left the country.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Who will break legs for our little sis.


Denton,

I asked you MODS, nicely, the Jersey Devil too, what was up? You were *all* AWOL.

Before I opened my trap again, should I have? Or be a SHEEPLE?

Afraid ,scared or just AWOL Mods here??? I thought RPDs wisdom let sleeping dogs lie.

Dysfunctional? This happened last time with ban hammer, too.

If you fall over Denton , getting to the computer, and break a leg typing a response, it will be much too late. And You have posted a threat to a member. Who is going to ban Denton et al, at PF?

To my friends here, happy Holidays and God bless you.

If I'm banned again for this post. Be a Man Denton/ J Devil and let me know.

MT

PS Please remove me for all at PF if banned again, and any/all posts


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Denton,
> 
> I asked you MODS, nicely, the Jersey Devil too, what was up? You were *all* AWOL.
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving, friend.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I was not quite 14 when Woodstock happened. Loved the music. As for the rest? Anyone could imagine how that would go with the drugs and all those people camped out with inadequate facilities.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Isn't Jorge actually pronounced Whore Hey?


Yep. That's right.

I'm not sure about the "ey" at the end. I think it's "Hor-heh."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Denton,
> 
> I asked you MODS, nicely, the Jersey Devil too, what was up? You were *all* AWOL.
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving, my friend.
I do have to mention that I was not AWOL.
I looked into it, and fixed it.


----------

